# Remington 870 Express 410 Bore shot gun....



## Bocefus

Been wanting one of these for awhile now. Went to my local gun shop on Monday and he had 2 new ones in box. I was happy since they quit making this gun some time back. I asked the price and was very surprised at what I was told. I have seen used ones for sale for much more than I paid for my new one!!. Left store happy. After supper I took gun to shop to put together and admire my new purchase. Just for grins and giggles I decided to chamber a few rounds and get the feel of how the the gun worked. I now own (6) 870's and one I have had for 28 years and have killed 92 deer with. I installed 3 shells in bottom of gun. I chambered one in barrell. Worked like a champ. I went to eject the chambered round and to chamber another and the gun instead of chambering the second round kicked the shell out of the bottom of the gun...I went to chamer the third one and it did the same thing...I installed all 3 shells and proceded to repeat and it did same thing!! I took gun Tuesday Morn. to gun shop and showed owner/gun smith. The gun did the same thing for him. He said NO problem, I'll get the other new one and switch it out. We tried new one and it would jam or do the same thing. He has been in buisness for 30 years and said he has not seen this from new ones. He is sending both guns back to Remington!! He gave $ back to me till the guns come back. Have any of you had any of these issues with small bore guns??


----------



## SmoothLures

It's been a known issue for a number of years. Just Google "870 .410 problem". It's a problem with the shell catches. I'm sure Remington will make it right.


----------



## surfchunker

I've got several wingmasters but none in 410 ... great guns ... sure you will get it back fixed


----------



## Bocefus

Thanks guys, will keep ya posted. My other 870's are (4) 12ga & (2) 20ga. They work better than the day they were bought. My oldest is a Wingmaster as well. Was given to me as a graduation present from parents from High School. (1983) It has a 30" fixed full choke with vent rib. That thing will flat kill a deer out to 100 yards with no issues.


----------



## surfchunker

I'll some day have my Dads 16 wingmaster from the 60's and I also got a 12 for my Graduation in 77" plus I have a 870 TB ( trap ) wingmaster with a custom trap trigger from timmey and fajen" or how ever ya spell it trap monte carlo rollover stock ... it'll bust a bird way out there


----------



## Rockfish1

don't have a 410 but have a 28ga and have had no problems with that or the other dozen 12 and 20 ga's... was gonna buy one of the 410's a couple years ago but picked up a Win mod 37 in a 410 instead... hope they get it sorted out quickly for you...


----------



## Bocefus

9/7/11 Update. Stopped by gun shop and was told both guns will be back in about 1 week.....I'll let ya know how it goes.


----------



## Bocefus

9/12/11 update. Got call from gun shop late Friday (9/9/11) The guns had just been dropped off by delivery truck. Left office at 5 and headed to store to get gun. At store they made sure to get the correct gun I had filled papers out on the first time and to check in due to being sent out to Remington for service. I open the box and the gun looked great. Papers were in box from Remington on what they did. The papers said "clean and adjust slides and shell catches" Remember gun has never been fired and was curious as to why it needed cleaning. I asked the owner if before I left with the gun if he would load gun outside with (3) 3" shells and to cycle gun to make sure it was fixed. He said NO problem. We went outside and he loaded bottom of gun with 3 shells and proceeded to chamber a round and guess what, it jammed. He got shell out and went to chamber 2nd shell and it jammed as well. Make long story short he loaded gun 3 times and never got to cycle 3 rounds without the gun jamming or kicking shell out bottom of receiver instead of chamber. Now he is not even happy ,nor I. He asked what I wanted to do. I said I really want the gun, but not like this. He asked if I would be interested in a Browning BPS. I said sure. He had brand spanking new one in box in back of store. He took out of box, put barrel on and handed me gun. He said lets go outside. I loaded gun 4 times with the 3" shells and make complete cycle of shells as smooth as babys bottom. Browning of course was a little more, paid the difference and left store happy, but saddened as well. Browning gun came with choke tubes where Remington didn't which is a plus, but may never use. Took gun out the next day and ran a box of shells threw it on a dove hunt with friends and hunting buddies. They admired the gun, but laughed when I said I was going to hunt with it that day. I shot 25 times and killed 8 birds with it. I picked shots carefully knowing the shells only had 11/16 of 8's. Gun preformed flawlessly and happy with my purchase. Come Jan-Feb them rabbits better beware, BPS is a coming....


----------



## Rockfish1

always good to hear of a happy ending to a story... you're much better off with the BPS anyways... enjoy it and shoot straight...


----------

